# Would you date/fuck an autist?



## Santa Fe Swag (Apr 27, 2022)

I met a gal the other day who was like a 10/10 but super socially off and kept ranting about Naruto. This led me to ask myself a question I had never pondered before and now I'm curious. Given the right circumstances how many of you would do it?


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Apr 27, 2022)

No.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 27, 2022)

How autistic are we talking though, like female Chris-Chan or just likes trains a little bit and prefers to have a routine?

Either way the answer is yes, absolutely.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 27, 2022)

depends on what kind of autism we're talking about, and if it is compatible with my own autism

for example, if she's the type of autist that puts pronouns in her bio and is gender confused, better stay away from her


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 27, 2022)

Depends on the autist.


----------



## Turk on the lurk (Apr 27, 2022)

Autists only dates/fucks with catgirls, ponies and locomotives.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm married to a computer dude, so.  Yeah. 

Just avoid the SJW ones.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Apr 27, 2022)

Turk on the lurk said:


> only dates/fucks with catgirls


can confirm this.


----------



## Ass Johnson (Apr 27, 2022)

Actually have done it (2.5 year relationship). She was an actually wonderful person, but she was heavily sheltered and treated as an autist by her mother and she was too overwhelmed by doing anything to even work 4 hours a week without melting down or doing the bare minimum at a 2-year college. She moved in with me near the end after her and the relationship quickly deteriorated. She turned the bedroom into an absolute squalor pit and I couldn't do it any more. I couldn't fix her and had no interest in doing so.


----------



## Meat Target (Apr 27, 2022)

If she and I hit it off, absolutely. Someone with the same mental disorders as me? That sounds like a match made in Heaven!


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 27, 2022)

[06:23:24] *ChrisChanSonichu:* yeeeeeah... generally, I do not feel comfortable associating with other autistic people, especially the non-high-funcional; it would be like looking through a window to hell to me.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Apr 27, 2022)

All men are autistic, it’s just a matter of degrees.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Apr 27, 2022)

> >10/10 but super socially off and kept ranting about Naruto


i have a hard time believing a 10/10 white chick would know anything about naruto. Having said that you should 100% snatch that shit up, but this does bring up the question of how horrible she must be, any woman that resmbles a woman gets all the cock thrown at them if they gave a fuck about naruto during your teen years. So if she doesn't have a boyfriend at this stage of the game, she has to have something horrible about her.

You really telling me she is anything above a 3/10 and loves anime and doesn't already have a boyfriend?


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 27, 2022)

Beggars can’t be choosers OP.


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Apr 27, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i have a hard time believing a 10/10 white chick would know anything about naruto. Having said that you should 100% snatch that shit up, but this does bring up the question of how horrible she must be, any woman that resmbles a woman gets all the cock thrown at them if they gave a fuck about naruto during your teen years. So if she doesn't have a boyfriend at this stage of the game, she has to have something horrible about her.
> 
> You really telling me she is anything above a 3/10 and loves anime and doesn't already have a boyfriend?


I never found out if she has a boyfriend. I tried to ask her about herself but everything i said to her just got a random Naruto factoid in response.


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 27, 2022)

Fuck no!

I can barely tolerate them on the internet.
So dating/fucking one is a big no no.


Also autistic girls are not cute and quirky.


----------



## Deadwaste (Apr 27, 2022)

jokes on you, i am an autism


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Apr 27, 2022)

well I been smashing ya mum up the shitter once a day every day ending in Y & she loves staring at trains and shit


----------



## ViolentDiarrhetic (Apr 27, 2022)

You saw an autist ranting about anime and didn't immediately classify her as a non human? She must be real hot if you're even considering this.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Apr 27, 2022)

done both


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Apr 27, 2022)

I met a gal the other day who was like a 10/10 but super socially off and kept ranting about Naruto. This led me to ask myself a question I had never pondered before and now I'm curious. Given the right circumstances how many of you would do it?


----------



## Retink (Apr 27, 2022)

Depends on how autistic, it might be preferable in some cases.


----------



## byuu (Apr 27, 2022)

No, I don't want to date a tranny.


----------



## Amphotericin B (Apr 27, 2022)

No, I wouldn’t want to take the chance of reproducing with someone who would pass on or model on autistic behaviors to a child.

If I was the anti natalist/childfree type then maybe, depending on how it affected the potential partner.


----------



## Snusmumriken (Apr 27, 2022)

Only if they were autistic about cool stuff.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 27, 2022)

Like others have said, depends on how autistic.

Someone with Asperger's who for the most part can blend into society or have it go undetected but will sperg about their one hobby/interest? Yeah, pretty sure one guy I dated way back when had a touch of the 'tism but was pretty normal for the most part.

Someone like Chris who you can tell from a mile off isn't right in the head? Who has no concept of hygiene, no work ethic, slovenly, perpetual state of arrested development, has to be dragged kicking and screaming to do anything outside of their incredibly narrow comfort zone? Hell no.


----------



## snailslime (Apr 27, 2022)

female autist? maybe
male autist? most likely not


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 27, 2022)

No. If they were just aspergic and could control their aspergic habits, then sure.


----------



## svetlalala (Apr 27, 2022)

Tism is over diagnosed these days. If they are so autistic that a man can convince them to shove a medallion up their own ass and post the video online, that's too autistic.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Apr 27, 2022)

Maybe if she had a killer rack and liked dressing up, wearing a ball gag for the autisma would help too..

Also: wasn't there a fanfic photo of a cute girl with huge cans role-playing as CWC in the golden age???


----------



## Retink (Apr 27, 2022)

Amphotericin B said:


> No, I wouldn’t want to take the chance of reproducing with someone who would pass on or model on autistic behaviors to a child.
> 
> If I was the anti natalist/childfree type then maybe, depending on how it affected the potential partner.


But autism gives you a natural immunity against Globohomo propaganda that normies fall for so easily.


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 27, 2022)

Retink said:


> But autism gives you a natural immunity against Globohomo propaganda that normies fall for so easily.


Exactly it's like a superpower. You are special mate.


----------



## Retink (Apr 27, 2022)

JamusActimus said:


> Exactly it's like a superpower. You are special mate.


See you get it. Unfortunately when the Globohomo nations attacked your anime waifu was too busy playing with trains to help.


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 27, 2022)

Retink said:


> See you get it. Unfortunately when the Globohomo nations attacked your anime waifu was too busy playing with trains to help.


"I don't have a waifu I am a grown man"

Dsp


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Apr 27, 2022)

Next question: Autist, Down syndrome, Schizophrenic. Fuck one, marry one, kill one. Go!


----------



## snailslime (Apr 27, 2022)

The English version is also amazing


----------



## Retink (Apr 27, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> Next question: Autist, Down syndrome, Schizophrenic. Fuck one, marry one, kill one. Go!


Marry the autist, fuck the schizo and then claim I never met her and it was all in her head, kill the downie.


----------



## BibiLivesMatter (Apr 27, 2022)

Santa Fe Swag said:


> I never found out if she has a boyfriend. I tried to ask her about herself but everything i said to her just got a random Naruto factoid in response.


Sounds to me you need to read up on your naruto lore and speak to her in naruto pickup lines.



Retink said:


> Marry the autist, fuck the schizo and then claim I never met her and it was all in her head, kill the downie.


This is probably the best combo to go with in that scenario tbh 
crazy bitches do give good sex, and a Downie would just be you taking care of a long term child, so be terrible with the other options.


----------



## Skitarii (Apr 27, 2022)

Female autists literally only have two moods: passive-agressive and feigned helplessness

OP don't be a fag and just swallow the single pill


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Apr 27, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Female autists literally only have two moods: passive-agressive and feigned helplessness
> 
> OP don't be a fag and just swallow the single pill


Thanks for reminding me to take my multi vitamin homie. A nigga gotta stay healthy so I can hit that autistim pussy.


----------



## Narutard (Apr 27, 2022)

I did once and will never again. She was just like a selfish toddler.


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Apr 27, 2022)

I met a gal the other day who was like a 10/10 but super socially off and kept ranting about Naruto. This led me to ask myself a question I had never pondered before and now I'm curious. Given the right circumstances how many of you would do it?


----------



## Skitarii (Apr 27, 2022)

Narutard said:


> I did once and will never again. She was just like a selfish toddler.


Aspergian pussy really destroys a nigga


----------



## Resunoit (Apr 27, 2022)

No. She won’t be able to understand my jokes.


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 27, 2022)

I would, it's not like they're any different from any other woman. They're just more talkative.


----------



## malleusmaleficarum (Apr 27, 2022)

facefuck maybe. best way to shut a bitch up!


----------



## Snack Cracker (Apr 27, 2022)

Not just fuck but have a relationship with, yeah. 
Personally have a thing for awkward but brilliant people so it’s just kind of happened.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Apr 27, 2022)

No. All non-reversible physically and mentally handicapped, elderly, homosexuals, and transexuals need to kill themselves because they are parasites of society.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm like 95% sure I fucked someone on the spectrum in high school.  The autism classification wasn't used as much back then though, I just thought she was a bit of a weirdo when it came to her manga porn.

I wouldn't do it today though.  But that's not saying much since I have a general disdain for most women I meet.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 27, 2022)

It shouldn't be legal to engage in relations with mentally disabled people unless you're disabled to a similar degree.

If she's a drooling, Naruto running hottie autist, just avoid her because you'll only be tempted as her giant retarded tits flop around during her ninja hijinks.


----------



## Retink (Apr 28, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> as her giant retarded tits flop around during her ninja hijinks.


Go on.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Apr 29, 2022)

I'm pretty sure a girl I used to hook up with a few years back definitely had some burgers in her ass since she was completely obsessed with Studio Ghibl movies, to the point that she even had all these tattoos of the characters and her car was completely filled with all these plushies and random crap from said movies.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 29, 2022)

Would you fuck me? I'd fuck me.


----------



## poupon deez nuts (Apr 29, 2022)

theres just something about men who are extremely fucking retarded......................... god, i need them.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 30, 2022)

Before you do, you should ask the women in Beauty Parlor for advice.


----------



## Muu (Apr 30, 2022)

I've heard horror stories that real autistic girls are smelly and annoying for dating, but I wouldn't say no to the Autussy


----------



## Narutard (May 1, 2022)

Muu said:


> I've heard horror stories that real autistic girls are smelly and annoying for dating


From my experience everything was based on immature and selfish ‘if-then’ reasoning, as if she was programmed exclusively with booleans for the autists reading this.
For example - this was her modus operandi fyi - if I didn’t want to come over because of early work I was an asshole who clearly didn’t love her, and if she didn’t want to come over because she was tired I was also an asshole for showing even the slightest disappointment, which clearly meant I didn’t love her.

Anyway, the moral of this story is to not date autistic freaks, no matter how big their jugs might be. Work on bettering yourself instead of lowering your standards.

Edit: Not everything came down to not loving her, but you get the point: Childishly self-centered/manipulative, just like male autists, and if you don’t want autistic friends you don’t want to date one either.


----------

